
Streaming or Downloading Game of Thrones Season 8 May Get You Malware - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/game-of-thrones-season-8-streaming-malware/
======
pragmaticlurker
could it be a fake news spawned by Sky, Amazon & other streaming services to
fight piracy?

~~~
pferde
Not really. I've seen torrents of popular movies or series which were just a
.zip file, which unpacked into an .exe file containing nothing but malware and
tons of padding bytes to make the file have approximately correct size for
what the torrent title advertises.

While you or I just chuckle at this, there are tons of people who would just
run that .exe in their blind desire to watch the hyped thing.

